# Somethings are meant to not be seen or known...



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

For all you pricks who fought against the Ladies only section....screw you...I just read something that should only be read by them.....I am scarred...I'm gonna have nightmares and am sure my intimate moments will be impacted. There is just some shit that needs to be hidden from us....goddamn you all for making me look.....momma...momma...shit....awww damn...my eyes....my eyes......Ladies Only means something....it's a warning I will adhere to.....awwww...shit... yeast infections...awww damn.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to buy someone monistat 7 I think it was. Paid a few extra for the one with wipes. 

I'm still not completely sure if I know how one of those works.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> ewwww..yeast...an ingredient for the making of alcohol...wine...moonshine...bread...no!m No...bread yeast....focus...bread...yeast....bread.....ok. goodnight and shut da fuk up.


I for one am enjoying a nice wine that would not be in my glass, but for the good yeast required...:lol::lol:
I did not read our ladies post. I know better.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Come on, Old SF Guy, It's not like you've never had jock itch or athlete's foot. Basically the same thing but just a little more "_ooey-gooey._" Hope that made your day!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

just leave me alone...ignorance is bliss


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> just leave me alone...ignorance is bliss


Mercy granted, but sure fun to watch you squirm! LOL.
BTW, we haven't mentioned vaginal giarrdia or trichonella yet. Talk about squirmy stuff!


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I feel your pain Old SF Guy, when I was younger (around 14 or 15) my grandma, sister, aunt, and a cousin went to lunch and with me being the only guy they thought it would be fun to talk about all there lady parts, lady problems, and adult toys. Yes I feel your pain, I still wont go back to that restaurant to this day.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

The female posters on this board have suffered their share of men who went out of their way to take a topic of importance to them, and derailed it with crude language and even worse jokes. Let's face it, if the general male membership of PFs were permitted to post upon the subject of feminine hygiene in the ladies section, we would all see something of the following being posted:

Viewer discretion is advised, and certainly NSFW.





PrepperForums.net is a predominantly male forum, and I have yet seen or have become aware of any male member that has been harassed by a female member, or have had their perceived important male threads derailed by female gendered poster. As such, this is the very same reason why a "Men's Forum" isn't required on this board.

This is a prepper forum, not middle school. If you don't like what is being posted here, do what you normally do when you see and/or hear something on television or hear something on the radio that you don't like: Turn the channel, or turn off the box altogether. Nobody is forcing you to read the threads here.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Obviously osfg has never been married. Sorry to hear that guy...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Why oh why did I read this... Rashes are not cool


Ewwwwww screw you osfg for bringing it out of the girly section


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

No I'm upgrading the screw you to **** you osfg!!! Bastard I so diddnt want to read this... Once its been seen it can't be unseen... Really ewwww F U lol


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> just leave me alone...ignorance is bliss


guess you missed all those mandatory vd classes when you were on AD

:lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

OK folks, I am officially opting out of this thread and the one to which it refers. I still like to pretend hot chicks don't poop.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> OK folks, I am officially opting out of this thread and the one to which it refers. I still like to pretend hot chicks don't poop.










It's ok. There are counselors available if necessary...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/155583180X/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/187-9832816-8305515

Can't go wrong for .24 cents.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Come on, Old SF Guy, It's not like you've never had jock itch or athlete's foot. Basically the same thing but just a little more "_ooey-gooey._" Hope that made your day!


Naw it actually doesn't bother me that much...just having some fun with it. I learned a long time ago that urine is the be thing to ward of athletes foot...if your not squeamish about peeing on your feet. Just don't do it in a community shower.

OSFG


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw it actually doesn't bother me that much...just having some fun with it. I learned a long time ago that urine is the be thing to ward of athletes foot...if your not squeamish about peeing on your feet. Just don't do it in a community shower.
> 
> OSFG


There is a place in NYC that you pay good money to have somebody pee on your feet. I just never realized it was to combat athletes foot. The things I learn here...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

(With fingers in my ears) La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll pee on your feet for free.
Honestly, since the debacle, I haven't even opened the section labeled L.O.
I'm fine with that. 
Osfg, I knew you we're having fun.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> if your not squeamish about peeing on your feet. Just don't do it in a community shower.
> 
> OSFG


The older I get the harder its is not to pee on my foot!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> No I'm upgrading the screw you to **** you osfg!!! Bastard I so diddnt want to read this... Once its been seen it can't be unseen... Really ewwww F U lol


Ok, what thread caused this kind of reaction? I'm totally confused because I don't see one. Can someone share a link?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripley said:


> Ok, what thread caused this kind of reaction? I'm totally confused because I don't see one. Can someone share a link?


That just Phoenix razzing OSFG. He means nothing by it.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Inor said:


> That just Phoenix razzing OSFG. He means nothing by it.


Oh come on. I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday. It was last week.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Come on, Old SF Guy, It's not like you've never had jock itch or athlete's foot. Basically the same thing but just a little more "_ooey-gooey._" Hope that made your day!


Oh God, I could have gone all day without even thinking about that.... I think that not only should there be "Ladies Only" threads that guys aren't supposed to go to, we should NOT BE ABLE to go there.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't really mind what they talk about, Right up to the point when the conversation turns to feminine odor.:sad:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Meh. It's part of life. No big deal to me. I've had monkey-butt plenty of times.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Meh. It's part of life. No big deal to me. I've had monkey-butt plenty of times.


I initially liked your post...then realized it looked like I was saying I liked Monkey-butt...which I most definitely do NOT like. Monkey-butt is no fun and it should have a support group....one in which hand shaking is frowned upon of course... and everyone wears sweat pants.

Thats just wrong on so many levels I think.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

a little extra cheese on the taco?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know I would actually like someone with more medical understanding to confirm that Urine actually does prevent Athletes foot.... Just confirm...don't answer if your going to dispel this cause I'd rather not know I have been pissing on my feet for years for no real reason and I am the victim of someone's sick twisted joke on me years ago.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's actually a sea urchin. A poisonous little porcipine how do you spell porcipine? 

Well they used to tell you to pee on your foot if you stepped on one. But now they say there's risk of infection. So. Id say well I wont say.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The ammonia in urine can have a beneficial affect on fungal infections, like athlete's foot.
To prevent or cure such infections, hose it down.

It is *not* recommended for using on jellyfish stings, and the like, when salt water is available.
Salt water can deactivate the stinging cells left by these creatures, while fresh water can reactivate them.
If you have clean salt water available, that should be used.
However, due to the fact that urine is normally sterile and salty, it *can* have a similar effect as salt water, if none is available. (not sure where you are to get stung by a jellyfish and not in salt water...)
Although, the ammonia may simply cause additional irritation.
YMMV.

(I am not a medical professional, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well if you're pissin' on your feet and you have something like an ingrown toenail. And it gets infected. Off with that toe. I think one of the nurses comes in with bolt cutters and does a quick snip snip....

I did actually have an ingrown toenail that got infected. Saw 4 different doctors about it. First wasn't a real dr. The second was my family dr. She referred me to a specialist near the airport. The specialist was going on vacation and I was one of her last patients before her flight. So she does a half a$$ job. And tells me if it doesn't get better it has to come off. Referencing my toe! Then she gets on a plane. 
So I get a second opinion from another dr. He says there's nothing wrong. Looks confused when I tell him what the other dr. Said. 

TMI right?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> Well if you're pissin' on your feet and you have something like an ingrown toenail. And it gets infected. Off with that toe. I think one of the nurses comes in with bolt cutters and does a quick snip snip....
> 
> I did actually have an ingrown toenail that got infected. Saw 4 different doctors about it. First wasn't a real dr. The second was my family dr. She referred me to a specialist near the airport. The specialist was going on vacation and I was one of her last patients before her flight. So she does a half a$$ job. And tells me if it doesn't get better it has to come off. Referencing my toe! Then she gets on a plane.
> So I get a second opinion from another dr. He says there's nothing wrong. Looks confused when I tell him what the other dr. Said.
> ...


What is it with you guys pissing on your feet? Why don't you just write your name in the snow or something?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> ........It is *not* recommended for using on jellyfish stings, and the like, when salt water is available.
> Salt water can deactivate the stinging cells left by these creatures, while fresh water can reactivate them.
> If you have clean salt water available, that should be used.
> However, due to the fact that urine is normally sterile and salty, it *can* have a similar effect as salt water, if none is available. (not sure where you are to get stung by a jellyfish and not in salt water...)........


A quick detour: A meat tenderizer and vinegar (or water when not available) paste is also an effective treatment.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> What is it with you guys pissing on your feet? Why don't you just write your name in the snow or something?


Feet? :lol:

A number years ago, this guy on a dare, puts his tongue on a railroad rail during in January. No warm water is readily available.

Care to guess how the skin of the tongue was removed from the steel rail?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

James m said:


> Well if you're pissin' on your feet and you have something like an ingrown toenail. And it gets infected. Off with that toe. I think one of the nurses comes in with bolt cutters and does a quick snip snip....
> 
> I did actually have an ingrown toenail that got infected. Saw 4 different doctors about it. First wasn't a real dr. The second was my family dr. She referred me to a specialist near the airport. The specialist was going on vacation and I was one of her last patients before her flight. So she does a half a$$ job. And tells me if it doesn't get better it has to come off. Referencing my toe! Then she gets on a plane.
> So I get a second opinion from another dr. He says there's nothing wrong. Looks confused when I tell him what the other dr. Said.
> ...


Actually, if you check with your family doctor you'll find that urine is not only not so bad, it's 100% sterile water. It is loaded with things thare not really wanted (unused vitamins, unneeded electrolytes, etc.) BUT not germs. If you're lost in the desert without water, you can distill water out of it. If you have a dirty wound and no water, use it.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Granddad always said morning piss is better because it is stronger. I learned a long time ago not to question him if he says it then the info was good to go.


----------

